# Форум 1С > Полезные ссылки для скачивания >  1с Обновления(Скачиваем не стесняемся!!!)

## Tiabaldy

*Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая ред. 1.6.26.3 на 8.1 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/12068.1...10.10.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.26.3 на 8.1 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/71691.7...10.10.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.26.3 на 8.2 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/94917.9...10.10.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.27.1 на 8.1 от 23.11.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/96575.9....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.27.1 на 8.2 от 23.11.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/70432.7....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.15.6 от 30.09.2010 для 8.1*
http://letitbit.net/download/91978.9...a_8.1.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.15.10 на 8.2 от 08.10.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/84291.8....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.16.1 на 8.1 от 23.11.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/61152.6....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.16.2 на 8.2 от 23.11.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/07420.0....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.17.6 на 8.2 от 13.12.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/26625.2....2010.rar.html
*Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.17.7 на 8.1 от 13.12.2010*
http://letitbit.net/download/98078.9....2010.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая. Версия 2.5.27.6 для 8.1 от 27.09.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/86852.8...09.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая. Версия 2.5.28.1 для 8.1 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/37546.3...10.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая. Версия 2.5.29.1 для 8.1 от 16.11.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/57025.5...11.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.27.6 для 8.1 от 27.09.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/01381.0...09.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.27.6 для 8.2 от 27.09.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/15413.1...09.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.28.1 для 8.1 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/03036.0...10.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.28.1 для 8.2 от 15.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/87120.8...10.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.29.1 для 8.1 от 16.11.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/39699.3...11.10.rar.html
*Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.29.1 для 8.2 от 16.11.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/78428.7...11.10.rar.html
*Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.2.34.1 на 8.1 от 24.11.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/80732.8...11.10.rar.html
*Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.2.34.1 на 8.2 от 24.11.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/52439.5...11.10.rar.html
*Управление торговлей 8, рел. 11.0.5.4 от 06.10.10*
http://letitbit.net/download/16549.1...10.10.rar.html
___________________________

Список будет постепенно обновляться
Успешной работы с 1с)))

----------


## Tiabaldy

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.1 на 8.2 от 23.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/47523.4....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4970....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.1 на 8.1 от 23.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/88275.8....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5107....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.21.2 для 8.2 от 24.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/00517.0....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4210....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.21.2 для 8.1 от 24.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/58864.5....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7805....2010.rar.html

Управление теплосетью рел. 1.3.7.1 от 16.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/33903.3....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5092....2010.rar.html

Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.2.35.1 на 8.1 от 24.12.10
http://letitbit.net/download/45739.4...12.10.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2082...12.10.rar.html

Управление производственным предприятием. Версия 1.2.35.1 на 8.2 от 24.12.10
http://letitbit.net/download/39014.3...12.10.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8373...12.10.rar.html

Подрядчик строительства 4.0. Управление финансами. Версия 1.1.22.2 от 23.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/32119.3....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/2544....2010.rar.html

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.30.4 для 8.2 от 24.12.10
http://letitbit.net/download/66685.6...12.10.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0073...12.10.rar.html

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом. Версия 2.5.30.4 для 8.1 от 24.12.10
http://letitbit.net/download/07929.0...12.10.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4815...12.10.rar.html

Зарплата и Управление Персоналом базовая. Версия 2.5.30.4 для 8.1 от 24.12.10
http://letitbit.net/download/28838.2...12.10.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6820...12.10.rar.html

Бухгалтерия строительной организации рел. 1.0.17.1 от 16.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/15189.1....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/0774....2010.rar.html

Обработка Выгрузка данных из 1СБухгалтерии ред.1.6 (от 23.12.2010)
http://letitbit.net/download/00060.0...2010).rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/9601...2010).rar.html

----------


## Tiabaldy

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.1 от 28.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/73917.7....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/8801....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия базовая ред. 2.0.18.1 на 8.2 от 30.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/70136.7....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3635....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.1 от 28.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/56392.5....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/1804....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.2 на 8.2 от 28.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/05855.0....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/6811....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.18.1 на 8.2 от 30.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/89459.8....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4398....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 2.0.18.2 на 8.1 от 30.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/67212.6....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4545....2010.rar.html

Бухгалтерия сельскохозяйственного предприятия 2.0.17.8 от 31.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/82201.8....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/3811....2010.rar.html

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.19.4 для 8.1 от 27.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/12074.1....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/7879....2010.rar.html

Зарплата и кадры бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.19.4 для 8.2 от 27.12.2010
http://letitbit.net/download/39739.3....2010.rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4144....2010.rar.html

Обработка Выгрузка данных из 1С Бухгалтерии ред.1.6 (от 30.12.2010)
http://letitbit.net/download/24332.2...2010).rar.html
http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4412...2010).rar.html

----------


## igor_bondar77

> Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.1 на 8.2 от 23.12.2010
> http://letitbit.net/download/47523.4....2010.rar.html
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4970....2010.rar.html
> 
> Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.1 на 8.1 от 23.12.2010
> http://letitbit.net/download/88275.8....2010.rar.html
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/5107....2010.rar.html
> 
> Бухгалтерия бюджетного учреждения. Версия 1.0.21.2 для 8.2 от 24.12.2010
> ...


Хотел ознакомиться с конфигурацией "Управление теплосетью рел. 1.3.7.1 от 16.12.2010" но оказалось сдесь выложена не полная версия, а релизы обновления. Дайте ссылку на полную конфигурацию "1С Управление теплосетью". Заранее спасибо!

----------


## Tiabaldy

а конфигураций нет,может позже появятся,не обещаю

----------


## filonet

появилась ли конфига управление теплосетью

----------


## I_Bond

1. Управление теплосетью. ВерсиЯ 1.3.9. (обновление)
http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53796278/updsetup.exe

---------- Post added at 08:44 ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 ----------

1. Управление теплосетью. ВерсиЯ 1.3.8.1 (конфигурация)
2. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53796278/1Cv...1_load_conf.cf
3. Могу помочь с внедрением (опыт 10 лет)

---------- Post added at 08:46 ---------- Previous post was at 08:44 ----------

4. услуги внедрения по Украине http://it.flat.net.ua/

----------


## filonet

I_Bond
А саму установку этой конфиги не скинешь

----------


## Лотта

А у Вас случайно обновлялки для ЗиК 7.7 релиз 324 нету. Ну очень нужно, горю

---------- Post added at 19:06 ---------- Previous post was at 19:04 ----------

очень нужна обновлялка для ЗиК 7.7релиз 324

----------


## Штурвал

> Бухгалтерия предприятия ред. 1.6.28.1 на 8.2 от 23.12.2010
> http://letitbit.net/download/47523.4....2010.rar.html
> http://vip-file.com/downloadlib/4970....2010.rar.html


Ссылки нерабочие, а очень надо....

----------


## yzzy

> 1. Управление теплосетью. ВерсиЯ 1.3.9. (обновление)
> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53796278/updsetup.exe
> 
> ---------- Post added at 08:44 ---------- Previous post was at 08:26 ----------
> 
> 1. Управление теплосетью. ВерсиЯ 1.3.8.1 (конфигурация)
> 2. http://dl.dropbox.com/u/53796278/1Cv...1_load_conf.cf
> 3. Могу помочь с внедрением (опыт 10 лет)[COLOR="Silver"]


выложите ещё раз, pls

----------


## sanbond

> выложите ещё раз, pls


 поддерживаю, может есть у кого этот конфиг

----------


## Ukei

> Ссылки нерабочие, а очень надо....


 - Посмотрите в соседних темах или в подписи к любому моему сообщению.

----------

mrisha (09.10.2015)

----------


## Uliana2009

уже искали так и не получилось найти!( есть только обновление а самой конфигурации нет

----------

